# Which codec pack is better?



## psyko12 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sharks windows 7 codec pack or Combined codec community pack?


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 23, 2009)

I have no idea. I am really stratified with CCCP. Its stable, compact and supports a lot. The only things which aren't supported are realmedia and quicktime. When I need those I use real alternative and qt alternative. Or I just watch the film trailers on youtube


----------



## skylamer (Nov 23, 2009)

K-Lite Codec Pack Full


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 23, 2009)

skylamer said:


> K-Lite Codec Pack Full



+1

Mega Pack


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 23, 2009)

Shark's Windows 7 Codec Pack is more than enough for Windows 7 + you will be free to use any media player of your choice. You can also check Kantaris Media Player 0.6.4, KMP, VLC Player, and MPC-HC, which don't require you to install codec pack(s) to play common (mkv, mp4 etc.) media formats.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 23, 2009)

K-Lite FULL works for me.


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 23, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> K-Lite FULL works for me.



K-Lite is good, but contains too much filters even for those files types, which you have/will never played/play. This will also cause dependencies problems --> jerky play --> no audio etc. Always use necessary filters only. K-Lite Full/Mega is good for Windows XP but for Windows 7, Shark's Windows 7 Codec Pack is more than enough.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 23, 2009)

I've *never *had a problem with K-Lite, but then I use W2K3. Perhaps there are issues with W7, so thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 23, 2009)

I was using K-Lite but now I m using VLC player. VLC Players is good for every extension I use.


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well just recently found out Shark's 7 Codec pack, heh but I have been using VLC + CCP and MPC-HC as another alternative, but WMP12 also is a good player  

Tried sharks 7 codec it works good with wmp12 displaying subtitles and stuff but not really familar with it (codec pack config), so I stuck with CCCP and VLC and MPC-HC..

If there are newer builds of MPC will I be able to update the 1 bundled with CCCP? If so how? 

Thanks you guys, it's been a while since I've asked help here..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2009)

Cccp


----------



## sixor (Nov 27, 2009)

klite codec pack works perfect in all windows for me, also dxva is easy to enable


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2009)

only thing i am having trouble with is MP4 files even tho K-Lite is installed. How ever i picked up on this site for getting that stuff to work

http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/how_to_play_mp4_files.cfm


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

CCCP. I've never had a problem watching or viewing via PC / Ps3 or both my zunes.. Use the beta's that I've marked in the Anime Nation.. Their up to date, and I've never seen a problem watching anything threw that.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 27, 2009)

CCCP .. trust me ... set it and forget it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2009)

i had CCCP installed once and i couldnt get DVD Movies to play in WMP, yet K-Lite i could, that is with Windows XP


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 27, 2009)

Either FFdShow alone or DivX+AC3 Filter. Nothing else. It also seems that DivX H.264 codec is pretty efficient. Not far behind CoreAVC really.


----------



## erocker (Nov 27, 2009)

I use K-Lite with Vista X64 and it works great. No problems at all.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 27, 2009)

I always read that k-lite pack was evil.  I just use mpc-hc and it does more then enough.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 27, 2009)

Every over-bloated pack is evil. Try to use as minimal number of codecs as possible.
Codec packs usually pack all sorts of stuff that you'll probably never need.

For 99,99% of videos you'll need:
- DivX (which can decode XviD and generic MPEG4 as well)
- AC3 Filter (for all the high quality movies)
- H.264 (for HD video, latest DivX includes this with MVK splitter, otherwise you need some other H.264 codec and splitter)

That's it. You don't really need anything else.


----------



## skylamer (Nov 27, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> Every over-bloated pack is evil. Try to use as minimal number of codecs as possible.
> Codec packs usually pack all sorts of stuff that you'll probably never need.
> 
> For 99,99% of videos you'll need:
> ...




i think it is .MKV


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> Every over-bloated pack is evil. Try to use as minimal number of codecs as possible.
> Codec packs usually pack all sorts of stuff that you'll probably never need.
> 
> For 99,99% of videos you'll need:
> ...



tje joys of CCCP - its not bloated.


its pretty much Xvid, FFDSHOW, haali and VSfilter - its pure minimum, but preconfigured to cover just about everything a codec pack legally can (its illegal to include quicktime, coreAVC or Real media codecs, like some packs do)

and i've never ran into a file type it couldnt play either.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.codecguide.com/


----------



## Akumos (Nov 30, 2009)

I use K-Lite, no problms with it!

Plus I like Windows Media Player classic that comes with it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2009)

Akumos said:


> I use K-Lite, no problms with it!
> 
> Plus I like Windows Media Player classic that comes with it.



MPC comes with many of the codec packs these days.


----------



## newfellow (Dec 1, 2009)

latest ffdshow with icl10 (for SSEx) + x64 ffdshow latest. AC3Filter x86/x64 v1.63b and there we go whole x64 system covered.

CoreAVC huh, that thing doesn't work even on what it should support. Xvid is like hellish codec alone and x86 in x64 v1.2.2 is horrible installation, if it's even capable of understanding that there is x64 even with x64 xvid. DivX well looking in their pages of that bloated installer + internet based installer wouldn't touch that software with a stick plus to consider 9/10 features on x86 side of ffdshow atm copy are multi-threaded.

K-lite? yeah this is a good one alright, megacodec pack? Like which edition to choose? CCCP? looks pretty good.

but all these I'd still stick with MPC-HC x64 as an player.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2009)

i'm not a fan of x64 players simply because the codecs are few and far between, and immature.

Sure you get better performance, but at a fairly large loss of compatibility.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 2, 2009)

K-Lite is great.  It is constantly being updated with the latest packages.  I know a lot of people used to have issues with it especially on Vista and 64-bit systems but it has evolved and it is the most complete and stable codec package I've used.  And Media Player Classic is the most feature-rich video player available, having trumped VLC in my system a long time ago.


----------



## wiak (Dec 2, 2009)

i only use
Media Player Classic Home Cinema (x264, H264, VC-1 Hardware decoding)
FFDshow (XviD,DivX for resize and deblocking)
Haali Matroska Splitter (mkv)

no mess up at all, simple and clean


----------



## thraxed (Dec 2, 2009)

To get my pc to play everything, i installed klite, followed by the latest ffdshow sse2, then sharks codes both 32 and 64, a mp4 & flv splitter, then xvid, ac3 filter, and a few other codecs not covered.  So one not better then the other since there always a file one has difficulty playing.  Stay away from coreavc it doesn't like to play well with other codecs.


----------



## naoan (Dec 2, 2009)

Since I believe that users of this forum won't have performance problem playing 1080p video, i'd recommend CCCP, and don't install any other codec except realvideo or quicktime if you must.
Coreavc 1.9.5 have issue with newer x264 encoded video (2.0 will solve this though) and installing random codec might screw your system if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2009)

thraxed said:


> To get my pc to play everything, i installed klite, followed by the latest ffdshow sse2, then sharks codes both 32 and 64, a mp4 & flv splitter, then xvid, ac3 filter, and a few other codecs not covered.  So one not better then the other since there always a file one has difficulty playing.  Stay away from coreavc it doesn't like to play well with other codecs.



you had to install an awful lot there



naoan said:


> Since I believe that users of this forum won't have performance problem playing 1080p video, i'd recommend CCCP, and don't install any other codec except realvideo or quicktime if you must.
> Coreavc 1.9.5 have issue with newer x264 encoded video (2.0 will solve this though) and installing random codec might screw your system if you don't know what you're doing.



as long as you have a 2GHz+ dual core, you can just install CCCP and forget about it. its great


----------

